# TECHNIQUE FAQ: Pigment uses



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

*Where can I wear MAC pigments?*
The most common uses for MAC pigments are on the eyes and the lips, but pigments can be used anywhere on the face, décolleté, cheeks, eyes, lips, nails and hair. They can be used as a blush, contour, highlight, to enhance,  whatever you want - anything, anywhere.  It is, however, suggested to ensure the product safety status prior to using MAC pigments.

*What techniques are used to wear MAC pigments on the eyes?*
Using pigments as a loose eye shadow can be difficult, and it’s best to use a base to help them adhere. 

Many products can be used as a base. The most popular are Urban Decay's Primer Potion, MAC Shadesticks, MAC Paints, MAC Cream Color Bases, Mixing Mediums (such as Ben Nye LiquiSet, or MAC's water-based mixing medium), water, or saline drops (such as Visine). Some people use petroleum jelly (Vaseline), or lip balm as a base. Anything that is tacky, or helps the pigment to stick to your skin will help. Not only will this help the pigments stay put, but will aid makeup in lasting all day, and night, if need be.

You can also combine a drop of water, mixing medium, visine, or other liquid of your choice with a pigment forming a sort of 'paint' which will create a more metallic, satin or smooth finish. 

The best way to avoid dusting pigments onto your face while applying them to your eyes is to put a tissue under your eye, the corner of which pointing towards the corner of your nose and eye. 

Pigments can also be used as an eyeliner, wash, contour, highlight, all over color, or however you choose to use them.


*What techniques are used to wear MAC pigments on the lips?*
There are a few techniques for using pigments in lip color.
You can mix the pigment with clear or colored lip gloss in a separate jar, or you can apply a bit of pigment to your lips after putting gloss on, blend, and then add another coat of gloss on top. 

*What techniques are used to wear MAC pigments in nail color?*
You can add pigments to clear nail polish to create your own color. It is a good idea to use a jar of polish that has the little metal agitator pellet in it.  If your polish does not have the agitator ball, you can use a small be-be or ball bearing, which you can generally find at craft stores or hobby shoppes. Using these metal balls allows you to continue to mix the two elements together. 

You can also use pigments and glitters by sprinkling them over nail polish before it has dried.

*What techniques are used to wear MAC pigments as body shimmer?*
You can add pigments to body cream by putting a dab of cream in your hand, sprinkling pigment on top and mixing together to create a beautiful shimmery body lotion. 

You can also add pigments to any foundation or facial cream to give it a pearlescent or shimmer effect.

*What techniques are used to wear MAC pigments as cheek color??*
Apply small dabs of the pigment across your cheek like a football player line, and then blend in with your fingers or a brush. 

*What techniques are used to wear MAC pigments on hair?*
Take your favorite hair styling product (cream, mousse, gel, pomade, etc.), sprinkle a bit of pigment over it and mix well. Then streak it through your hair, or use all over for a total effect. If pigments or glitters are just dusted over your hair without mixing with something to help them adhere to the hair, they can spill out causing pigment to be everywhere.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting this


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 20, 2005)

You're Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it helps!


----------



## Grace (Aug 30, 2005)

wow, i've been looking for some info like this...i've been doing a lot of window shopping on ebay but there are so many choices and i don't quite know a lot about pigments...thank you


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 30, 2005)

You're very welcome Grace, if you need some more help just msg me


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Nov 28, 2005)

Thankyou so much for this info. I just bought some pigment samples and it helps to know how I can use them


----------



## oh_yes_nicola (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah I just bought my first 2 MAC pigments EVER and I've been having trouble figuring out how to use them. This is really helpful from the beginners point of view. Oh and on the subject of pigments, how can you get samples?


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting. Can't I also just use water on my brush and spread it on my eye lids like true colors?


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for that great post.  It was very helpful to get a more detailed way of using pigemnts. Great job!!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jan 14, 2006)

i was just thinking about this and i googled it the best i could and found nothing. Thanks so much!


----------



## cyens (Jan 19, 2006)

Awsome, I didnt knew how to use my 2 samples. I experiented and did some tinted lip balm with it.

thank you so much!!!

And I did a lil' tutorial out of curiousity!!
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...344#post363344

thanks again


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you...


thank... you thank you!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 24, 2006)

helps a lot...


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 8, 2006)

what is everyone's favorite way to get pigments to stick? UD primer potion, CCB, paints, or water/visine???


----------



## lil_lee (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you for those tips...I'm hoping to buy some pigments but was at first put off because I didn't have a clue how to wear them!!! Thank you


----------



## pjammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.  I am hoping to get some pigment samples from eBay and appreciate the info!  Everyone here is so knowledgable!  I am so glad I found you.


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 23, 2006)

i had no clue you could put pigment in your nail polish or hair products...


----------



## SuzyMartin (Mar 11, 2006)

Perfect! I should get my first one in the mail from Laundromatic.net pretty soon! I'm excited!


----------



## bubbas454 (Mar 18, 2006)

the most helpful think ever Ive just started buying pigments but only thought that you could use them for your eyes ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




umbo:::


----------



## asteffey (Apr 4, 2006)

awesome!! thankS!


----------



## gelala (May 17, 2006)

thanks for the post! this was great info


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

This is awesome info!!! Thank you so much for the great ideas!


----------



## swimagal23 (May 31, 2006)

how do u get pigment samples?


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 5, 2006)

Question: (not sure if this is the right place?) What would be a good brush to apply pigments? It seems like it kinda drops all over the place.. or either I get too much, etc.  TIA..


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh thank you for the post.
As a new affictionado of MAC, and pigments in particular, this post is excellent on how to use them - I was wondering how I was going to use them.
I am waiting for a few sample in the post, and when they arrive, I am sure I will have a good time playing around and testing and trialling.

Just a question: do eye drops work as well as the MAC agent? or I am better off investing in MAC products for using the pigments?


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, i didnt know that, I thought it was only for eyes. Thanks for this post!


----------



## yumin1988 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ah... hence the big amounts of pigment per jars explained...
I just love pigments~~!!


----------



## labwom (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for that! I use pigments as nailpolish and blush all the time as well as eyes but I've never really thought about using pigments in my hair. I might try that! lol


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 30, 2006)

really great tips..thanks alot


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 1, 2006)

This is very helpful!  Thanks!!


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

I tried sprinkling it over nail polish, but I just got globs of it all over the place and wasted quite a bit. However, the pinky ones (Pink Opal) on my lips without any ligloss, only a little petro jelly, looked so beautiful (my lips but better kinda thing)


----------



## Simi (Dec 14, 2006)

*Thanks for great information!!!!!!!*

Thank you so much for posting this information. It's very helpful for new people like me. You'd covered almost everything about pigment  in the post. It's great


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 20, 2006)

*very  helpful*

Thank you so much  for  this  information . I  am  still  a  beginner  with make up  .I wanted  so many  times  to  get and  try  a pigment  from  MAC but  i  was afraid  that  i will spill it  all  over  me  )))  Now  i  feel  more confident  after  your advise .
In fact  i  am  going  to  try  one  tonight )
Thank  you


----------



## HeroinesHeroine (Jan 4, 2007)

I like to adapt my mascaras to fit my needs by adding MAC pigments and glitters to the mascara. My personal favorite mascara to use for this is Maybelline New York Great Lash Mascara. I buy clear mascara and create my own colors from sheer to vibrant depending on how much pigment I add to the mascara, and the pigment never frees itself from the bond of my mascara and falls on my face. Clear mascara paired with pigment(s) and/or glitter(s) also do well as a top coat for any mascara, and add some clump free color and/or shine. I also enjoy using black and brown mascara with pigments and glitters. I receive a deeper color by using them, and it's excellent for any time of the day.


----------



## Miss World (Feb 5, 2007)

thank you for making this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now I have a better idea on how and where to use pigments ^_^


----------



## Klava (Feb 18, 2007)

heroinsheroin, thank you for your post!  I have very light eyelashes and can never get a proper color with just the colored mascaras, but your tip gives a chance to be creative with mascaras as well.  Awesome!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 11, 2007)

it's amazing how many uses there are with the pigments. I dont wear blush now without pigment mixed in. I use apricot pink, deckchair, all girl, pink pearl, ect...the list goes on and on. For my lips I like adding some golden lemon in the middle with a maroonish color lipstick and it looks great


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 11, 2007)

You can add pigments to loose face powders as well if you have difficulty finding a colour pre packaged to suit you, or maybe just looking for a change. The matte pigments are excellent for this! If you are looking for a nice shimmer just add a frost pigment to the powder instead and it will tint and shimmer your powder up. Great for blushes too, and lips - I find using a sponge tip applicator to apply pigment to lips the best and just add a clear gloss over the top  - gorgeous!!


----------



## mixtapevanity (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, this is so helpful! I can't wait to try out all these uses for pigments


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks!! soo much


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for all the info


----------



## clamster (Dec 11, 2007)

thank you! Pigments are the best!


----------



## mustardgirl (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the info on pigment usage!  I hadn't thought of trying nail polish or mascara or hair at all when using pigments but now I definitely will


----------



## Jesi (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for the tips on how to use pigments. i'll have to try this out.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the great tips for pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was always facinated with the colors, but like a lot of other people here, was intimidated.  I might go buy one now... But a few questions:

1) Where can you get samples of pigment?

2.) Would a lotion/moisturizer work as a base?  

3.) If you use a base, how in the world can you blend afterward?  Wouldn't it just stick to whatever base you used and not want to mix with another color you'd want to use?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac Has A Cream Primer That Is Like A Thick Foundation. I Wouldnt Use A Lotion Cause It Wouldnt Give You A Smoth Base To Start With. If You Dont Have Any Primers Yet I Would Use Foundation For Now. It Doesnt Have A "wet' Finish And You Can Very Easily Blend Different Pigments. There Are Other Good Primers OUT There. There Are A Few Pigments Sellers Here, I've Been Selling Them For 4+ Years And Have A Huge List To Choose From. Oh Also I Use A Regular Sponge Application First So The Pigment Doenst Fall Onto My Lower Cheek And Then Use Brush's To Blend. Feel Free To Pm Me Anytime With Questions. There Are So Many Members Here With Great Advice And Different Techniques Which Are All Great.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac Has A Cream Primer That Is Like A Thick Foundation. I Wouldnt Use A Lotion Cause It Wouldnt Give You A Smoth Base To Start With. If You Dont Have Any Primers Yet I Would Use Foundation For Now. It Doesnt Have A "wet' Finish And You Can Very Easily Blend Different Pigments. There Are Other Good Primers OUT There. There Are A Few Pigments Sellers Here, I've Been Selling Them For 4+ Years And Have A Huge List To Choose From. Oh Also I Use A Regular Sponge Application First So The Pigment Doenst Fall Onto My Lower Cheek And Then Use Brush's To Blend. Feel Free To Pm Me Anytime With Questions. There Are So Many Members Here With Great Advice And Different Techniques Which Are All Great._

 
Well, what if one doesn't even use foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only use powder.. I feel that foundation feels heavy on my face, and I don't really need that much coverage.  Would concealer work?  I have MAC's Studio Finish Concealers, and they're kind of smooth like you were talking about... if that won't work, I guess I either have to get a base, or not use pigments at all.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 20, 2008)

i've been holding off on buying pigments but im so tempted. i just feel like i've got a bigger color selection in the shadows and that's what i use and need most. i think i might get a pigment or two though and i've seen people use shadesticks as bases for them which i've got quite a few of. thanks for all the information though. i knew pigments were versatile but using them with mascara or in your hair are ways i hadn't thought of. do paint pots work well as bases for pigments or are they only good bases for eyeshadows?


----------



## jnny (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so tempted to get some pigment...but are most pigment shimmery?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not all pigments are shimmery, Mac makes quite a few matte's along with others that are mainly a matte texture with a little shine. Hope this helps


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you for making this. 

I have a few questions though, I heard you could get sample pigments.. is this true? Could you get samples of glitters, too?

And also, how do I go upon asking for them? I plan on going to MAC sometime this week to purchase some things from the heatherette collection, so i'm curious.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_You can add pigments to loose face powders as well if you have difficulty finding a colour pre packaged to suit you, or maybe just looking for a change. The matte pigments are excellent for this! If you are looking for a nice shimmer just add a frost pigment to the powder instead and it will tint and shimmer your powder up. Great for blushes too, and lips - I find using a sponge tip applicator to apply pigment to lips the best and just add a clear gloss over the top - gorgeous!!_

 


What a great idea panda, after all these years of using pigments I've never thought of that. I have all these full jars of loose beauty powders, now I'll have to try them!! Another way to use pigments since thats all I wear


----------



## cherrypopsikkle (Jul 16, 2008)

I've only just started using pigments (only have 3 jars so far) and intend buying some more colourful ones soon from Cheryl.

Anyway i've been adding a tiny bit of the frosty highlighter colour pigment called 'Provence' to my Bare mineral veil or foundation to give a really nice healthy subtle shimmer look to the skin.  It just takes away that chalky matt finish the Bare minerals tend to have.  I think any of the frosty light shades, would work well, ie Vanilla or a very pale icy pink shade, or even the taupy/pale brown shades if you prefer it a little darker.  Also it can take away the need for a seperate highlighter powder for your face.

I suppoze it's on the same lines as what Panda0410 suggested with the loose powder except this is with the Minerals instead. 

HTH


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherrypopsikkle* 

 
_I've only just started using pigments (only have 3 jars so far) and intend buying some more colourful ones soon from Cheryl.

Anyway i've been adding a tiny bit of the frosty highlighter colour pigment called 'Provence' to my Bare mineral veil or foundation to give a really nice healthy subtle shimmer look to the skin. It just takes away that chalky matt finish the Bare minerals tend to have. I think any of the frosty light shades, would work well, ie Vanilla or a very pale icy pink shade, or even the taupy/pale brown shades if you prefer it a little darker. Also it can take away the need for a seperate highlighter powder for your face.

I suppoze it's on the same lines as what Panda0410 suggested with the loose powder except this is with the Minerals instead. 

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi,

I'm not sure if your talking about me or the other cheryl but I moved my listing but just click my store link and there I am.  I love pigments and they are so addictive, lol. I havent used regular eyeshadow for a long time now.


----------



## Karmandine (Feb 17, 2009)

I always forget about using Visine as a mixing medium. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

lovely topic!


----------



## goddessella (Jun 6, 2009)

i dunno if this is the appropriate thread, but ive seen some of those sample pigments, where could you get them and how?


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 7, 2009)

well you can go to a free standing mac store but i recently purchased some at the bodyneeds2.com


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 23, 2009)

Very useful !!! Thanks a lot


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for this. I didn't know this could be used in hair too


----------



## nightraven (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for this! I learned a lot


----------



## Kragey (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goddessella* 

 
_i dunno if this is the appropriate thread, but ive seen some of those sample pigments, where could you get them and how?_

 

Check out the swap forum. Lots of sellers sell off 1/4-1/2 tsp. samples for about $2-4 dollars each.


----------



## gdyetetri (Dec 1, 2009)

I learned a lot from this. Yaaa


----------



## alicia17 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for all the info on pigments!


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

I love the look of pigments, but I'm so clumsy! They probably wouldn't work for me!


----------

